

Why Isn't Wall Street in Jail? - known
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/why-isnt-wall-street-in-jail-20110216?print=true

======
queensnake
Man, don't do the print version, they deserve their little bit of ad revenue.
Here's the non-print version:

[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/why-isnt-wall-
stre...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/why-isnt-wall-street-in-
jail-20110216)

~~~
lwat
I don't mind the ads, it's just annoying that there's so many pages.

------
impendia
I remember being surprised to learn that you can file criminal charges against
corporations. Reason being: you can throw Wall Street executives in jail,
sure, but you can't _literally_ put, say, Lehman Brothers, in jail.

Wish you could...

~~~
acconrad
Funny how a corporation is treated as an entity (like a human) by the
government, except with superhuman privileges like not putting a corp in jail.
If you haven't watched _The Corporation_ , and this article interested you, I
would get a copy immediately or find it on Netflix.

